# disable microsoft scanner camera wizard



## gadgetguru (Feb 16, 2012)

I by accident enabled Microsoft scanner and camera wizard when connecting my Sony Cybershot and IPhone 3Gs now can't disable it. Everytime I plug in the IPhone, it appears as camera . I want my iphone to appear as a Removable drive like it use to so that i can drag and drop and delete pictures as I'd like. I've read on many sites that I should be able to right click on my scenner & Camera ->Iphone ->properities go to an autoplay tab, but it doesn't exist for me. I'm running WinXP. Under my cameras properties, there is an event tab that I can only select one event, "Camera connected" and I've chosen take no action , Still I get the same display. I've tried deleting and uninstalling this iphone through Device manager but everytime I plug it in, it still shows up as the iphone camera and I can't drag and drop pix. 

Please help ?


----------

